
Kansas man calls for 'trial by combat' for custody dispute - jermaustin1
https://nypost.com/2020/01/15/kansas-man-wants-to-settle-ugly-custody-battle-with-trial-by-combat-with-japanese-swords/
======
bediger4000
This particular article may seem bizarre, but I believe we need to acclimatize
to this.

As the oceans rise and Florida cities are inundated, Florida men will
disperse, likely to other coastal areas. But we haven't yet felt the long
lasting effects of Kansas Governor Sam Brownback's "grow-oriented policies"
that all but defunded Kansas' schools. I predict that "Kansas man" will become
the "Florida man" of the 2030s, with "Nebraska man" and "Oklahoma man" as
also-rans.

------
poulsbohemian
Frankly I think this is brilliant and should be commonplace. Ok, perhaps not
with swords or guns to the point that someone actually dies, but given the
absurdity of my own legal issues, some kind of foam-noodle-whilst-balancing-
on-a-moving-object-over-a-swimming-pool type duel would have been faster,
cheaper, and more effective judgement.

~~~
dekhn
so a person's ability to fight is used to resolve judicial matters?

seems... unfair.

------
LinuxBender
They probably watched too much GoT or played too much WoW. That said, I
welcome the implementation of Mak'Gora [1] to settle disputes.

[1] -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8NRLuUnpGYg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8NRLuUnpGYg)

